# Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...



## PCGH-Redaktion (30. März 2012)

*Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ... gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...


----------



## Killermarkus81 (30. März 2012)

*Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...*

Liebe Redaktion, 
ich bin seit mehreren Jahren treuer Leser und wollte mich an dieser Stelle mal für Eure großartige Arbeit bedanken. 

Nach längerer Computerabstinenz (Pubertätsbedingt , bin ich im Jahre 2004 wieder dazu gestoßen und verfolge die Entwicklung seither mit großer Aufmerksamkeit und Begeisterung und fühle mich ständig zum aufrüsten gezwungen .
Was mir so gut am Magazin gefällt, ist vor allem die Themenauswahl und die Art und Weise wie diese umgesetzt wird.
Es ist jetzt schon des Öfteren vorgekommen das ich mir eine Frage gestellt habe die prompt in der nächsten Ausgabe beantwortet wurde!
Warum AHCI Modus wenn SSD verbaut wird? Etc, etc…
Damals waren Nerds noch echte Nerds und schon rein äußerlich schnell abgrenzbar (ein weiterer Grund weshalb ich mich damals abgewendet habe).
Aber Eure Serie wiederlegt dieses Vorurteil und macht euch im Einzelnen noch sympathischer. Ich schlage ähnlich wie im Motorradmagazin immer zuerst die (vor-)letzte Seite auf und lese was sich so privat bei Euch tut – also bitte sehr gerne mehr davon! 
Nur eine kleine Anmerkung zum Schluss zum Thema Foren und Seriosität.
Ich bin hin und her gerissen wie man mit disem Thema umgehen soll. 
Einerseits gibt es sehr interessante Diskussionen unter den Usern wo Kommentare der Redaktion angebracht sind, andererseits auch ziemlich engstirniges und ohne jegliche Grundlagenbasiertes Halbwissen das von sich gegeben wird – und dementsprechende Reaktion des jeweiligen Redakteurs. 
Das Thema Strom Verbrauch von Herr Vötter ist ein gutes Beispiel. Müssig dieses noch mal aufzugreifen. 
Es ist jedoch erschreckend wie viele sich zu Themen äußern die nur wenige Aspekte eines komplexen Ganzen erfasst haben. Bei wiederlegen dieser teils schwachsinnigen Argumente aber gleich beleidigend werden…
Reden ist silber, nicht kommentieren…Ihr versteht hoffentlich! 
In diesem Sinne – bitte weiter so!!!


----------



## Fatalii (30. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...*

Was lebt in deinem Bart? Das musste ich denken, als ich das Noblorros-Gewinnspielvideo gestern sah.
Sorry nicht böse sein aber den den konnte ich mir nicht verkneifen.

Ansonsten ganz klar:
Wie bist du zu PCGH gekommen?
Wie alt bist du?
Was sind deine anderen Hobbies? Wenn du nicht gerade Blisterverpackungen masakrierst Geht mir übrigens genauso!
Was erhoffst du dir von den neuen CPU und GPU-Generationen?
Was sollte deiner Meinung nach im Bereich Hardware dringend verbessert werden?

MfG


----------



## derP4computer (30. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...*

Eigentlich nur eine Sache: Wann kommt der Bart ab?
Das ist nicht böse gemeint, sondern eine Sache die ich bei Männern noch nie verstanden habe.
Manche folgen ja ihrem Propheten, wir folgen doch auch ohne Bart dem Admin der Herzen.


----------



## Löschzwerg (30. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...*



Fatalii schrieb:


> Was lebt in deinem Bart?


 
Ich tippe mal auf die Faust von Chuck Norris  Oder auch eine Blisterverpackung aus vergangener Zeit ^^

Wenn du von heute auf morgen Chefredakteur werden würdest, was wäre deine erste "Ansage/Aufgabe or whatever" an deine Mitarbeiter (Kollegen)?
Was treibt dich an deinem Job regelmäßig auf die Palme?


----------



## matti30 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...*

lächelst du auch mal? oder ist das durch den Bart nicht möglich? *sorry ;o)

aber ich hab dich selten bis gar nicht lächeln sehen, daher meine Frage


----------



## Amigo (30. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...*

War der Bart schon mal länger als die Haare?  (Spaß natürlich und wehe jemand behauptet, dass es schon jetzt der Fall ist!)

Thema OC: offene Multis bei CPUs ... macht es ja sehr einfach, auf schnellem Wege spürbar mehr Leistung 24/7 stable zu bekommen.
Vermisst du manchmal alte Zeiten, wo man mehr ausloten musste oder anderweitig tricksen konnte? (zum Bleistift zum Bleistift)

Ist dir schon ein teures Stück Hardware in der Redaktion oder Privat runtergefallen, wenn ja was? War es kaputt?


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...*

Bei so vielen Fragen um den berühmten Bart muss ja was davon im Video kommen, oder? 

Gibt es eigentlich eine nette Dame bei dir zu Hause, die den Bart toll findet... oder auch nicht?


----------



## Painkiller (30. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...*

Wie sieht bei dir ein Tagesablauf in der Redaktion aus?
Was was das teuerste Stück Hardware das du jemals gekauft hast?
Was ist das wichtigste Teil auf deinem Schreibtisch/Arbeitsplatz?


----------



## Freakless08 (30. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...*

Ich kann bezüglich dem Bart nur das hier empfehlen : GIGA Games: Der Bärtige - YouTube


----------



## Incredible Alk (30. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...*



Freakless08 schrieb:


> Ich kann bezüglich dem Bart nur das hier empfehlen : GIGA Games: Der Bärtige - YouTube


 Lol... supergeil... THIS IS BARTHAAAAAARR!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...*

- Vermisst du manchmal die Zeit, als du als "Normalo" durchs Forum geistern konntest?
- Hast du vor, mit Kollege Stöwer eine Selbsthilfegruppe der durch haarige Fragen genervten zu gründen?


----------



## Pokerclock (30. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...*

Da du ja mal selbst Mod warst: Wie viele (Ex-)User haben deinen Bann-Hammer gespürt?


----------



## Rolk (30. März 2012)

*AW: Redakteur im Kreuzfeuer: Was Sie schon immer einmal über Stephan Wilke wissen wollten ...*

Was war die teuerste Hardware die du in jüngerer Vergangenheit gehimmelt hast?

Was machst du am liebsten bei PCGH?

Ist der Bart bei den vielen Lüftern die bei PCGH im offenen Aufbau laufen nicht gefährlich?


----------

